

Canada designs new visa for immigrant entrepreneurs - untog
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/small-business/starting-out/canada-designs-new-visa-for-immigrant-entrepreneurs/article4537339/

======
untog
As someone who came to Canada, then moved to the US because of visa
restrictions... this is very interesting news. It sounds very much like the
Startup Visa that has been proposed in the US but has never been enacted
because of the insanity of the US government process right now.

For my fellow H1B-ers in the US and frustrated about the process of starting a
company, this could be a very viable option. By weird co-incidence I was back
in Vancouver just this weekend, and reflecting on how much I miss that city.

